# Here's Sasha



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We got home about four and did several very slow introductions. Gunner was pretty anxious but actually did better than I thought. He did a few scared questioning growly/roos like WHAT is THAT? 
The trip was beautiful , I70 across MO is very pretty with both the MO. and Miss. Rivers! Our breeder is wonderful, we met several of her friends (some were getting puppies) and we picked out Sasha. He was Mr. Green, just like Selka was in his litter. Sasha did great on the puppy testing. He was SO good on the 8 hr drive home!!!! He slept in his crate, pottied every time we took him out and put him on the ground!!!! He is just SO sweet!!!
Here are a couple pics from Sat night. We have been so busy reassuring both of them, we are exhausted! (Sasha is sleeping in his crate right now)

Anne thank you for the toys for both boys and Betty thank you ever so much for the wonderful leash!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw him first!!!! HEHEHE And he is so cute!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Will try to get more pics soon. It is going to be busy around here!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok...now I can come back and post and stop acting like I am 5  He really is a sweetie. Is that you in the picture with him...I can see the love. Glad Gunner is being ok, I am sure it will take a little while plus he must have missed you and Dan. So happy you have your new baby home safe ... Selka is glad you are happy


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww! Welcome home handsome!! Congratulations Deb!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww, He is soo cute. Im so happy for you guys


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW! What a cutie!! Selka did GOOD!!
I just love puppy breath...


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! IRRESISTIBLE!
Congratulations and we are very happy for you.
Send our kisses and hugs to Sasha!
Your family will enjoy him for many years to come.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Came to see! Woooooo hooooooo. Sasha is beautiful, er....handsome.

Congratulations on your new little one, my friend...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

He is absolutley, without a doubt, one of the most beautiful puppies I think I have ever seen! (Sorry J&J!)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is a gorgeous puppy!!!!! Congrats!!!! It's a good thing they are so cute because they do tire you out!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats, he is one handsome puppy! It's going to fun watching another puppy grow up!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It makes me so very happy to see you with that baby in your arms.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics!! 

Congrats on Sasha!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How did I miss this? !!

I'm sure everyone is tired, and rightly so. I hope tonight is a quiet, restful night and tomorrow's introductions go smoothly.

Deb, he's gorgeous!!! I love the pic of you hugging him. You should frame that one. So glad Gunner had a good introduction.
I hope I'm not out of line saying that from the pics you've posted, he reminds me of Selka....the pic you have of Selka in your yard, next to salvia or something similar, he looks so like Selka to me...


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh he is sooo stinkin cute


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Puppy dance!*

What a gorgeous guy he is! And what mischief in those eyes!

He will hold you in the present and give you dreams of the future for sure. Selka celebrates another success.

Pleasant dreams,
Lucy


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasha is a beautiful baby boy! Congrats to you guys! You're gonna have so much fun with him.........!

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles, Dan and Gunner and Sasha*

Debles, Dan, Gunner, Sasha (and Selka forever in our hearts)

I had to go get dinner at the Jewel and I knew I would miss SASHA'S INTRODUCTION!!


SASHA is just so precious-I knew he would be. Glad to hear Gunner is doing well with him. 

Now go enjoy with Dan and the two boys! We will be here tomorrow.
So glad you had a nice trip and all are home safe and sound!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is so cute.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I just cant resist Golden puppy fluff!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. You guys have gotten me through this last two months. It feels like much longer but yet this is the earliest I have ever gotten a puppy!

We're looking for a play pen or cheap xpen so they can be in the same room and can get to know each other slowly. Going to call around tomorrow. 
Thank God he tires out quickly and sleeps alot for awhile anyway. Maybe Gunner will be used to him by then.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Look on Craigslist for your area.
Also, check out your neighborhood papers!
Gunner will get used to Sasha-my guess is that Gunner will like him, but there will be times he might be a little irritated with all the puppy energy!
That's normal though.

Where is little Sasha sleeping tonight?
How is your daughter doing?
Did Gunner calm down from the thunderstorms on Saturday morning?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> Where is little Sasha sleeping tonight?
> How is your daughter doing?
> Did Gunner calm down from the thunderstorms on Saturday morning?


I'm curious to hear how your daughter and Gunnie did too. 
I think Sasha will be sleeping in the crate that Deb mentioned putting in her bedroom a few days ago.

Sweet Dreams, I'll catch up with you in the morning.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy for you. The picture of you with your face to his muzzle is so touching. It says so much. Be happy. Enjoy every moment. Especially that sweet puppy smell : )


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

:artydude
Gunner and I are doing the happy dance! Tears were flowing down my face when I saw the pictures of Sasha. I'm so  happy for you and Dan. Looking forward to hearing all about your trip. I'm so glad Sasha was good for you and it sounds like Gunnie is doing just fine. Hope your daughter is feeling a little better too. Lots of hugs. I'll check back in tomorrow after Sasha's first night at home. YAY, YAY, YAY!!! It's a good night!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, Sasha has two crates (one in living room and one in bedroom) so he will sleep next to my side of the bed. Up by the head of the bed and Gunner lies along the side of the bed on the floor.

Our daughter is doing OK. I know she is sad. I feel so bad for her. 

It stopped storming when we left Sat morning and our daughter came to be with Gunnie. They hung out all weekend doing retrieves and watching movies. It is supposed to be nice here all week. Praying storm season may be over!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Sasha to the board. You are a very cute pup. 

Keep the pictures coming Deb.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Tell your daughter I am praying for her.
I am hoping there are no storms tonight, so you can all get a good nights sleep. I think Mom and Dad are going to need it, with puppy Sasha tomorrow.
Give Gunner big kisses, too, and I'm glad you have both dogs sleeping next to you!!!

That picture of you holding Sasha next to your face-well, that's Puppy Love!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am so happy for you !! I just about lost it when I saw the puppy pictures and especially that one of you snuggling Sasha. Saying a prayer for your daughter Deb.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Deb, he is gorgeous!!!! I bet Gunner will be even better tomorrow. Once he realizes Sasha is there to stay and gets beyond the pesky puppy stage.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Sasha is just too cute for words. "Your boys" are home again although Selka truly never left, his spirit remains forever. Enjoy them boys and many congrats!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sweet dreams*

Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Yes, our angel Selka is watching over us.
I got pretty teary on the way home and a few times tonight.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I'm in love :smooch:. Sasha is beautiful and definitely has mischief in those big brown eyes. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Gunner and Sasha will be best buddies in a short while, I'd bet. He is so cute.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Thank you everyone. Yes, our angel Selka is watching over us.
> I got pretty teary on the way home and a few times tonight.


That's to be expected. Our hearts can only hold so much in...then they spill over, leaving salty trails down our cheeks. 

Hugs Deb...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's truly a gift from God, a beautiful precious puppy to love.

Welcome Sasha! You don't know it but you are part of a very large, loving family with tons of 'Aunts' and 'Uncles'.

Happy Life, little boy. :smooch:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sasha is so handsome! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is just adorable!! I can see the love. What a wonderful match!
It's going to be fun watching him grow up and now I have a reason to get into the Puppy section again (vicariously through Sasha!) until we take the plunge.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Debles said:


> We're looking for a play pen or cheap xpen so they can be in the same room and can get to know each other slowly. Going to call around tomorrow.


Wish we lived closer LOL- I've got one you could use :
He is absolutely adorable!!! I'm sure it will be just fine with Gunner- just give him time.


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

ohmygoodness... he is sooooo cute!! Congrats on your new little pup! Although he can never replace the love for Selka, I am sure he will do a very fine job filling your heart with new Sasha love


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is Gunnie (he's wet from panting!)and Sasha out in the rock garden. : )

(Sorry if Gunner's pic is sideways. It is upright on my computer!)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Must be so nice to be laughing and smiling - maybe shedding tears of joy - over a puppy again. He is definitely a cutie - I'm pretty sure I see a little Selka in that face.

How old is your daughter? She's still having a hard time with the loss of Selka, I gather? Hopefully Sasha will help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Deb, we just got home and I am THRILLED to see baby Sasha. He's SO ADORABLE!!!!! Can't wait to hear (and see) more.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Deb, I love the pictures and your boys are so handsome!!  Im very happy for you!! Hope you have a wonderful night filled with sweet dreams.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Awe! He is so adorable! I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Cutie Patootie!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!! Sasha is gorgeous.....his eyes are amazing!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sasha is adorable!!!!! Can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, he is just beautiful! You are going to have many happy years with him


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can tell you have a huge smile on your face all the way from here in Maine. I'm sure Selka is smiling too knowing you now have a new pup to love on. Keep the pictures coming of your new boy.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am just so happy for you, Deb. Sasha will definitely bring you smiles and so much love.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG. Sasha is even MORE stunningly beautiful than I ever imagined!! Look at that little face! Just PRECIOUS! He is simply breathtaking, Deb. I am crying tears of joy for you, Dan, Gunner, and Selka, too. I'm so happy I get to watch him grow up here on the forum.  

Selka boy, you did good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sasha is such a handsome little guy. He has such a sparkle in his eye. I know that Selka is smiling down from the bridge at the good job he did to bring smiles and roos to you, Dan and Gunner. I cant wait to see more pictures of him and watch him grow up.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Sasha's just adorable. He's lucky to have you and your family.....and Gunner, too!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Awww Debles!!! You did it again!! you made me cry!!

This time with Joy... he is a beauty.

Love and Kisses to Gunner too.

xxx


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is just perfect! Hopefully he and Gunner are best brothers soon.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Deb he is adorable!! Must be exciting to have a little golden fluffball in the house again..  More pics please!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome home Sasha. He is a fine looking pup! Give him a hug for me and sniff his ears for Winter. You are going to be a busy girl this fall.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

He is so beautiful - congrats on your new pup!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sasha is so adorable,what a handsome pup!

I'm so very happy for you. Wishing you all the best with your new baby boy!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome home, Sasha! He's beautiful, Deb! Sending hugs and wishing you and Dan, your daughter, Gunnie and Sasha sweet dreams.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

He's just sooo beautiful. It brought tears to my eyes. I'm still grieving over losing Bridget a month ago but am already in new puppy seeking mode and it looks like I will have a puppy (fingers xed) by the early 2011. This forum is amazing when it comes to support and it makes me happy to know that even though you and your family are having a rough time losing Selka, Sasha is going to carve his own special place in your hearts. Wishing you all a wonderful life together.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome home sweet boy! We are all so happy for you Deb!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you in welcoming Sasha home! Sending best wishes.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Ooooh gorgeous - we want more pics please!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sasha is an absolute doll, with those happy eyes and intelligent expression! Congratulations 100 time over. Tango sends kisses to her half brother, and is celebrating their dad's new title. BOSS AM CH HRCH U-CD Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi CD, RN, MH, WCX, VCX, DDHF is quite a mouthful.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb, Dan, Gunner and of course, Sasha. Hope all of you had a good night and that Sasha slept good in his new bed and home. I'm so very happy for all of you. I still get tears looking at the pictures. Good, happy tears...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good morning Sasha and family ... did you keep them up all night?  Hope you have a fun day with your two boys today Deb.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Morning*

Good Morning to all and welcome home Little Sasha.

Did you wake Mom and Dad up last night?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Sasha slept great! He woke up at 5;30 when I was checking to see if he was breathing!!
Gunner is adjusting.. it will take awhile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

So glad the little guy slept through the night!
It will probably take Gunner a while to figure out what is going on.
As I said about Smooch, she really likes Tonka, but the relationship she has with Tonka, will never be the same as the one with Snobear-Smooch and Snobear grew up together.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb, I saw your post on FB first, but have to say your new addition is just the most adorable, sweet and handsome little bundle of Golden fluff. He is going to be very popular on the forum, THANKS!
Give your boys Hugs & Kisses from NJ..........
June


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy that Sasha slept through the night. I'm sure you are going to have a fun day. Hoping Gunner warms up to Sasha soon. I'm sure those little puppy teeth are going to give him a rude awakening. Thinking good thoughts for your boys...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

SO precious!!! Sasha is gorgeous and I know that you already have a special bond with him. Gunner will come around soon enough


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad little Sasha had a good night. I remember checking on Sam and Ike every few hours just to make sure they were still breathing too.  I'm sure Gunner will be fine. He's just adjusting to the big changes at home, you all are.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sasha's awesome looking, congrats and best of luck, Gunner will make a great big brother......keep the pics coming....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sasha is gorgeous! I am so happy for you and Gunner will soon grow to love his new little buddy Im sure.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a cutie!!! I'm so happy for you, Dan and Gunner. I know Selka is happy Gunner has a brother again, and happy to see you both smile. Congratulations!


----------



## smiddit (Oct 17, 2009)

So **** cute!!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!! What a cutie!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Good lord, Deb.... he is just beautiful!! And your Gunner is just as gorgeous as ever!
Can't wait to watch this little guy grow up. He's going to be a stunner.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank Deni! With those parents he should be!
Poor Gunner doesn't know what to think. He is very leery of him but getting better. They are both asleep right now.. I should be too. I am tired!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS *Debles, Sasha is beautiful, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sasha is a doll!!! Congrats. I'm sure in time Gunner is going to be a great big brother that will show Sasha the ropes. I bet Selka approves.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this!

Welcome to the GRF family Sasha!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Debles said:


> Poor Gunner doesn't know what to think. He is very leery of him but getting better.


Aw, poor Gunner. 
He'll warm up to the little furball, but I imagine it will take some time. 
I remember how it was at first, when we brought little baby GunMan home. Cooper was NOT happy. We had just recently lost our GSD Alomar (Cooper's "big brother") so he'd been through a lot. He was right about your Gunner's age, too. We brought our Gunner home and Coop was like, "What is THAT and why is it in MY house?" It was real iffy for a few days. For the first couple days, Mom and I were actually wondering if it was going to work at all and asking each other what we had done, thinking that we'd made a huge mistake.

I'd say within about four days, everything fell into place. Before we knew it, the two of them were inseperable, Cooper was teaching Gunner all kinds of bad habits and the two of them were ganging up on me. LOL. Just hang in there - it will be fine. 
(And get some rest. While you can!)


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasha, you are one gorgeous and lucky boy.You've found yourself a great home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks you guys typing with a puppy on my arm. 
gunner rolled in puppy poop--- he needs a bath


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It took, around three weeks for brodee to get use to spirit, she was scared of him, kooper just tolerates him, but koop isn't the type, that really wants alot to do with other dogs, gets along fine with others, but is a loner more.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> thanks you guys typing with a puppy on my arm.
> gunner rolled in puppy poop--- he needs a bath


 
LOL! I guess Gunnie has claimed him as his!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Gunnie was trying to remove Sasha's scent from our yard and cover it with his. Worked the other way! PU!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

When Belle was a puppy we got a playpen at a garage sale that worked out very well. 
Check your paper this weekend at garage sales and they may list a playpen.

That is hilarious about the poop....Sasha is too cute for Gunner not to come around. It will just take time and patience.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is already better, no growling since early morning!!!!
They walked around outside close together.. Gunner was drooling alittle but no growling.
They are both sleeping now and Dad gets home in less than an hr!! YEA!!!! (I sound like I did when my kids were babies!)
These two wore me out today!
I have to know where they both are at the same time and that they aren't too close together. I have been keeping Sasha tethered to me with his leash.

Sasha is LOVING all the gifts he has received(Gunnie too!)!!! Thank you so much Janine, Anne, and Aunt Betty !!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasha is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy for all of you. Even gunner since he got a nice treat too.:yuck:


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I'm in love...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh YES! Gunnie got patriotic tennis balls from Anne and Janine sent him a big box of doggie treats!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Gunnie is slowly adjusting to Sasha. Funny about rolling in the poop. It doesn't surprise me... I'm sure Dan will be happy to take over doggie/puppy duties for you. Have a good night.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought is was funny that Sasha woke up when you were checking to see if he was breathing but now you can't wait for Dad to get home you do sound like a new Mom...and it's very cute. Gunner don't roll in your brother poo ... that is just icky!!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new arrival- He is terribly cute!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Forgot to ask...more pictures, please.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

see zillions of adorable pups on here, but Mr. Sasha!! he may be #1! everything about that face is undescripable wonderful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Hoping everyone had a good nights sleep last night!
Mom is GOING TO NEED IT!!
Glad Gunner is slowly getting used to the little ball of fur.
Must be hard to type with a puppy on your lap!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, Sasha, & Gunner.....Dan too. 

How was your evening? I'm guessing you were quite tired after bathing Gunnie. Were you able to relax a bit once Dan came home? I know you were looking forward to Hawaii 5-0 this new TV season. Were you able to watch it? I didn't think I'd care much for it, but it's already gotten me hooked. Much better than The Event, so far.

Waiting for a puppy/Gunnie update.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb, Dan, Gunner and Sasha. Hope everyone had a restful night and that today will be a good one. Hope to see some new pictures soon...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Morning Deb. How was the night???


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had an OK night. gunner jumped on the bed anxious like it was storming, but it wasn't. I gave him some melatonin and told him to lie down. he has done that several times since we lost Selka.
Sasha slept till 4, pottied and then slept till 5. I think the breeder always got up and fed them at 5. Hoping I can get his schedule changed eventually to 6:30!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Deb - I just saw this. WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME Sasha!!!!! You have a new beautiful loving home who has a new beautiful loving - - - YOU! You are just so dog-gone handsome and cute. A ball of furry, lovely cuteness.

!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!​ 
lol (they are alot of work, how soon we forget! :curtain: ) lol


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How did I miss this???? Congratulations!!!!! He is very, very handsome. It will be fun to watch him grow!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Pics from yesterday: I took some video too but have to have Dan upload that.
Sasha with his new toys and Gunner trying not to be anxious. : )


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sasha is so cute! I love his coloring. Gunner looks very handsome too...Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

Debles

Oh my God, Sasha is just precious! 

He will be one spoiled puppy with all of those beautiful toys.

Gunner looks so GREAT!!

How is Mom feeling-exhausted I bet!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG!!!!!! I'm SOO glad i'm the only one in my office right now so I can coo and squeal with absolute delight! He is PRECIOUS, Deb!!! I just want to snuggle him and kiss him a billion times!! And look at Gunnie! He looks happy!  

Thanks for posting new pics!!! They're amazing!  

Love and hugs,
Candace


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

DARLING!!!! NOW I can start my day!!! BTW,, Martha has a guarantee for most everything... including chewing. LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, I hurt all over. I thought from taking care of selka when he was sick I was alittle more in shape for this. I knew puppies were alot of work but I think I lost my head. Just Sasha would be easy.. it's the keeping him far enough away from Gunner. Gunner wants to be by me and won't go jump up on the couch to get away from him(like Selka did from Gunner!)

I think I will put his extended leash on him today and we'll sit in the yard on a blanket. Gunnie can chase his bumper.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh he's soo gorgeous, and I can see how tiring this could be, Gunner will be his best friend by the end of next week.......good luck......he's such a lil fluffy furball......squeeze him a couple times for me :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

It is exhausting having a puppy, but it won't last forever-keep repeating that!
This too shall pass! Have to add some humor in here!!

Maybe you shouldn't try to keep Sasha away from Gunner-I think they have to establish who's dominant, etc. I know that sometimes Tonka, who was 8 mos. old when we got him, irritated Smooch and other times she started to play with him, but we pretty much let them be together to sort it out.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's so cute! I see a little mischief in a few of those pics, especially the first one. "Come on big guy, I dare ya. Try and take my toy!"

Gunnie looks HAPPY too! 

I can't wait to watch them bond and see Sasha grow into the handsome guy he'll undoubtedly be.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner is not quite ready to "work it out" nicely. He needs some space. He lets him walk around him and under him. For now, that's close enough. Today is only DAY 2. : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't see your last post. I bet you are bone weary, it's been a rough couple of months and now a puppy to keep you on your toes. Look on the bright side, you might lose a few pounds from keeping up with Sasha. I lost 7 lbs after Ike came home...and didn't even realize I was trying.

***of course I've gained it all back....and then some. =(


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha would be easy if we didn't have to constantly be aware of where he and Gunner both are and that he's not bugging Gun or Gun's toys. Gunner has NEVER been toy or food possessive before but he had always lived with Selka.
Gunnie and I are missing Selka so much.
Like I said, it's only day 2.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's right Deb... only day 2. Just like bringing home a newborn baby with toddlers in the house, it's an adjustment for all involved. It may help to make time for each of them individually a couple times/day. Crate Sasha and take Gunnie out to throw the dummy and have special Sasha time playing with his toys or walking outside. Gunnie will soon understand that the lil guy is here to stay and very important to Mom & Dad and that he's nothing to worry about. Having Sasha tethered to you inside should also help knowing exactly what's going on.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Deb I am SO happy for you, I am in tears. Different ones this time. Gunner will get better. Maxine would growl and snap (not make contact) with Teddi. Teddi learned to respect Max's space, and they became best friends. We call Teddi still "mini me" as she would follow Max around and tried to be like her. 

Sasha is simply precious. Where in MO did you get her? My next puppy is coming from there too. 

Congratulations on your beautiful addition.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Yes, you are right, it's only day 2. Think my advice was a bit premature.
I found it hard making sure I showed Smooch and Tonka the same amount of attention, but did the best I could.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you are very smart the way you are slowly letting Sasha and Gunner meet. It's great that you can be home with them to help them adjust a little bit each day. Hope you have a nice time outside with them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The pictures are so cute....your boys will get along in time. Just keep loving on them both and one day you will turn around a say hey they like one another!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Debles said:


> Gunner is not quite ready to "work it out" nicely. He needs some space. He lets him walk around him and under him. For now, that's close enough. Today is only DAY 2. : )


For what it's worth, that's more progress than Cooper and our Gunner had made by the 2nd day. He wouldn't have let Gunner walk under him for _anything _at that point_._ If Gunner even got close, he'd jump back and look at me like 'get this thing away from me!'
Have faith - it'll get better!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Debles said:


> Gunnie and I are missing Selka so much.
> Like I said, it's only day 2.


I know, my friend. I know.

Dee and I are off to Nationals this afternoon. We're leaving Coley at home. Weren't sure about bringing him and it's going to be too hot to leave him in the truck so..................

With Duke we could leave him under a tree with all the windows rolled down and he'd not once even try to jump out. Not this guy. Ohhhh, nooooo.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Big change for gunner, little steps, it takes time, at least with mine, it did.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Photos from today outside with Sasha and Gunnie


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL pics, Deb!! Gunner looks soo regal and dashing! And Sasha! Well... he's just as cute as a bug's ear (my stepdad's favorite saying). LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Big foot!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful......both of them. I love that first picture of Gunner.....very dignified!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... I LOVE these pics.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

AWWWW adorable


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys.. helped me being outside today.
Even though I threw the dummy for Gunner and he literally ran over Sasha! Sasha squealed/yelped and ran away. (he was linked to me by the long leash) He seems fine now.. maybe more leery of Gunner.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gunnie looks so serious in the first pic and so happy in the second. Good to see him looking joyful. 

Little Sasha has a very grown up 'something' about him, at least that's the first impression I'm getting from these last sets of pics. I bet he's one smart little guy. Is that a hedgehog he's lying on? Very cute. Ike had one recently. It lasted longer than most of his stuffies. LOVE his lil' paw.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a squirrel that Janine sent him. He loves it! He seems so calm... maybe he has that "old soul" thing like my Selka.
He has been an angel.

We are going to the vet at 6 to make sure he is OK for sure after Gunner ran him over. He's sleeping now.
He also needs his nails trimmed! I'm too chicken!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, a squirrel. It looks as sturdy as Mr Hedgehog, I'll have to get Ike one. The wise old soul...maybe that's it. I hope he does have Selka's calm demeanor. Ike did when we first brought him home...then the Nut Pup appeared.  

You sound better. Hope it continues.

almost forgot...I hope everything's OK at the Vet. I'm sure they can't wait to meet him. Ike did something similar the first day home and I was racing him to the Vet too. He was fine. *You can ask them to trim his nails while you're there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks.. it comes and goes. I took a shower, feel a little refreshed. Taking Sasha to the vet at 6 to get checked out, especially because Gunner ran him over this afternoon chasing his dummy. I want to make sure he has no internal injuries. He seems fine.. has been walking around, sleeping now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for Sasha. If he's feeling good and moving easily, I'm sure he's fine.

I had carried Ike upstairs to make beds and he ran past me and slid all the way down the stairs on his belly. He was screaming and crying as if injured badly and then cowered in a corner once he got to the bottom. He was fine, but I wasn't.

Don't worry...and it's an opportunity to trim his nails.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

You have to take time for YOU when you can! Glad you feel a little refreshed.
Gunnie LOOKS STUNNING in those pics and Sash is just TOO CUTE, adorable!,
and just maybe he will have a similar personality to Selka.

I'm sure he will be ok even though Gunnie ran him over-puppies are pretty darn sturdy!!

Keep the picture coming-you take wonderful ones!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Gunner looks so handsome...I love the one of him behind the tree. Sasha is very cute with his squirrel  Hope the vet appointment goes well...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures! Hoping that your vet appointment is going well for little Sasha. I'll check back later for that update. Hugs and licks from Cathy and Gunner.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Deb, you have two extremely handsome chamois dogs to absorb all your tears. Hang in there, Jill


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Tell Gunner and Sasha I wish them sweet dreams and the same to Mom and Dad!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Debles, what a BEAUTIFUL boy!!!!! Congrats on his arrival to home!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The vet visit went great. Sasha was fine, my vet and all his help are in love with him. He couldn't quit going on about what a great dog he is and how thick his coat is! He got vacs (and he gives an antihistamine first to avoid a reaction) 
He isn't worried about his underbite, thinks it will even out. He has a specialty in dentistry too. But wants us to wait to have a vet dentist at CO. State look at him until his adult teeth come in and we see how it goes. We may not need to.

They have Selka and Gunner's photo (in front of the spruce) up in their reception area. Made me cry.

Sasha is crashed right now. : )


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I just love him!! What a little angel


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad everything went good at the vet. I'm getting ready to go to bed. I get up pretty early (5 a.m.) I was hoping you had gotten back to us on Sasha's vet visit. That is very touching about Gunner and Selka's picture hanging in the reception area. Your vet is very special. I'm so happy you found him. Have a wonderful night and will check in tomorrow. Hugs, Cathy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got back in town, checking up on Sasha: LOVE the photos of both boys. I'm so glad the vet visit went well. I hope the two brothers will bond tightly very soon too. 

One request: more photos please!:wavey:


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sooo glad to hear that everything went so well at the vet. He truly sounds like a world-class man.  My heart continues to ache for you, Deb... and when I see the pics of Gunner and Sasha, my heart aches some more to hug them and kiss their muzzles. Would love to give you a big hug too... 

Take care and hope you all have a wonderful, restful evening. 
Candace


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

*Congratulations*, and thanks for the updates so we can share this transition with you. I am slowly getting to know Golden family stories through reading here, and tears have been shed over your beautiful Selka. 
Our Tessa is on her third home with us, and was not keen on the Lab pup 'who needed a home" - we took him time share for 2 weeks until we could supervise them properly during the school holidays, and she was _not_ keen at all ............ having had one litter before she came to us it made me wonder what kind of mother she was! Added to that is the fact she was now OUR dog and stuck like glue - I was amazed that she gave up everything like toys and beds for him without a fuss as he just helped himself as only puppies can, but the only thing she will not give up is her position with us - she shares affection but will always nudge her way in to be the closest. He reciprocates by letting her drink first !! then cleaning her face for her : - he absolutely loves her and she is such a gentle girl I credit her with him being such a "calm" 9 month old. ( Which is helping as he is now 1 week post surgery for his elbow dysplasia and coping well with his crate restricted activity) She has also taught him some lovely manners. 
I will never forget their first tug of war over a beanie baby dog, and when she bowed down to invite him to play. I have one of those pics in their album and it was a very happy day.  Hoping your happy tears when they have 'that moment" are not far away, but trusting Gunner to find that right time :--heart:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Hope the boys slept good last night and that you have a fun day with Gunner and Sasha.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, 

Glad to hear that the Vet appt went so well. Selka must have really touched their hearts if they hung the boys picture in their lobby. Your Vet is special on many levels.

I hope today is a good day!

We're expecting storms today...hopefully your part of the country is through with them for a while, for Gunnie's sake.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

As everyone has said, Selka did a great job finding SASHA!

That is so touching the vet has a picture of Selka and Gunner-what SPECIAL people they are.

So the little guy finally crashed!! Take advantage-go do something for Mom where you can still see him!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations!

I was following you on facebook and was totally heartbroken over your recent loss. Your new baby is just gordeous!

So happy for you :--heart:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, this morning Sasha was crying whenever I moved him. We freaked plus his stomach was making weird noises that U have never heard before!
So back to the vet we went. His right leg where he got the shot was very sore so he gave him a shot of metacam which he said should take away the burn. He acts better already. He said he should have no reaction to the metacam shot (unlike a steady dose of pills.) Next time he said he'd give him the Pfizer vacs instead of Merial.
I feel better but this morning I was a mess. I was scared to death, stressed out. I have had enough of that for awhile.
Hope I didn't get a puppy too soon. He is an angel though and I know my angel Selka sent him to me. The vet said he may sleep alot today which to be honest would help me.. I need some down time emotionally and physically.
I am so relieved that he seems OK. It has been a rollercoaster, I want off.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no, poor your and poor Sasha...I can imagine you freaked out, I would have! Now that Sasha will sleep, try to take it easy, you have been through a lot!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh Deb... you poor thing! You've just had so much to be stressed about lately. I'm so sorry. I'm glad Sasha is being such an angel and I'm glad he's feeling a little better after the shot. Poor little guy. Is there anyone that could come over for a few hours and watch Sasha and Gunnie so you could get some uninterrupted rest? Sounds like you need a break for a little while. Maybe Sasha will indeed sleep a lot today so you can have a break. Your body and mind must be exhausted from everything that's happened over the past several months.  

Hugs and love,
Candace


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww, poor Sasha AND you. Well, at least he knows not what to give him for a shot now. Poor little guy must have been hurting. Glad he is feeling better now. You need to get some rest so hopefully you can all take a little nap today and relax. Hugs......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. yes, he is sleeping now. I may try to just relax!! Wish I had that jacuzzi tub right now!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor little guy. Hopefully he'll sleep and be a little less energetic today, allowing you to rest. No, you didn't get Sasha too soon, so don't worry.

His reaction reminds me of the time my daughter had a sever site reaction to her DTP shot. She was 2 and her entire right side of her bottom and down her right thigh was red, hot, and swollen. She could barely walk for a day. You just never know. My son never had any kind of reaction.

I think you need to add a hot tub to Dan's 'Honey Do' list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I am sure Sasha will be gine-so sorry to hear you had to go to vet, again.
you don't need that kind of scary stress!!

Yes, take a few moments for yourself now. Glad Little Sasha is resting!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys.. you save me.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Your pictures are beautiful. I just love Gunner's beautiful face, and Sasha is simply gorgeous. I'm so relieved Sasha is feeling better and sleeping. This roller coaster will stop! Hope you get some good down time today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I lived closer...I would take Sasha for the day  I hope you do get some rest...a new puppy is hard even without everything you have gone through. One day at a time...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha seems to be sleeping alot today (the vet said he might) but he acts fine in between. The vacuum freaked him out! (He was in his crate) He was fine after I held him awhile.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to SASHA!!! He is 8 weeks today!!! Oct 4 he'll be 2 months!!!

My girlfriend is coming over this afternoon. That will help alot. and tonight when Dan gets home, I am going to go get groceries!!! To get out of the house awhile!! I usually hate getting groceries!!

I may see if my girlfriend wants to go to a movie some evening this week. I need some normalcy...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! Adorable pup! Happy birthday!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know if I told you yet, but Sasha is a handsome boy. Congrats!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear little Sasha had a reaction to his vaccines and got scared of the vacuum cleaner. Poor baby!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I fully understand the need for some normalcy. Hopefully your friend isn't busy this week and can get together with you.

Ike doesn't like the vac'm either. He still barks and lunges at it. When he was a little guy he'd run from it. Do you keep a tv or radio on during the day? I made a point to keep 'noise' and sounds constant so that Ike would not be startled by them. Worked for everything but the vac. 

How's the weather there? Can you take Gunnie out for retrieves? I know getting outside and a little sunlight always makes me feel better too. Maybe take a long leisurely bath since Sasha is resting. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner didn't mind the vacuum when he was little but it bothers him now. Poor little guy, getting used to noises and new things. I hope you can get out with your friend and do something relaxing, like a movie or dinner.

Happy 8 week Birthday, Sasha!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My Gunner still doesn't like the vacuum!!! He gets up on the couch!

Thank you to Candace (Charlie's Mom, firedancer722)) for the beautiful journal with Selka's photo on it. It brought tears but means so much to me. Thank you so much Candace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha and gunner*

DEBLES

SO both of your boys don't like the vacuum! Maybe ear plugs are in order-just kidding! Tonka follows me with the vacuum and barks and runs at it.

Happy Birthday, Tonka-wow-8 weeks old!!

Who would have ever thought that a trip to the grocery store would be getting out!!

AS I've said numerous times, Tonka was 8 months old when we got him and still was a little bit of a handful!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Deb, sounds like you are on overload and still grieving...I can only imagine. Gunnie and Sasha are waterproof. Take their beautiful fur in your hands, hold them close and have a good cry if you need to.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> My Gunner still doesn't like the vacuum!!! He gets up on the couch!
> 
> Thank you to Candace (Charlie's Mom, firedancer722)) for the beautiful journal with Selka's photo on it. It brought tears but means so much to me. Thank you so much Candace.


 
awww... you're so welcome, Deb! it was my pleasure creating it for you... 

Hugs and lots of love,
Candace


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrat's on the new pup, so very cute, you will be busy Lucy just turned 1and it is pretty fresh in my mind, lol. When I see your pup, I think wasn't so bad, lol. It is fun to mold the sweet pup into a wonderful dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, Hope it was a restful night for all. How is Dan feeling? No mention lately so I'm guessing he's better.

Hope to hear Sasha is feeling better today and he and Gunnie are another step closer to becoming inseparable buds. From what you've told us, Gunnie is doing pretty well, better than you had thought....So, Good Boy Gunnie. 

I hope today is a good day!

We're being slammed with bad weather so I will most likely lose my internet service today...but hopefully not for a while yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Morning to all! Hope you slept well!
How are Dan and Gunner doing?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. I wasn't on the computer last night. Took Gunner to a place where he could run around after work/dinner last night. Then, went to my sisters so he could play with his best friend, Paxton. Hope you and "your guys" had a good night. Hoping to hear you are going to get out with your girlfriend for a show or dinner. Hugs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha seems to be going backwards with his nights. each night he is up more often instead of the other way around. Last night we were up at 1: 30 (twice. he cried after I put him back in after pottying. Dan thought maybe he wasn't done so he took him out again) at 3 , 4 and 5:30. He has now voluntarily gone back in his crate for a nap. Hoping while Gunnie is being groomed at 11, he naps. Dan is doing fine.
New pics:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sasha is so cute with his squirrel....I like how Gunner has claimed a toy "don't take this one kid" Wow ... Sasha really was up alot last night, you must be tired!!! It's not like you are new to puppies but make sure you wear him out in the evening (no puppy napping after playing) and with Murphy we took the water bowl away around 9:00 p.m. and he went out the last time at 11:00 ish with DH he still got up at least once in the night for a few weeks but was better after we took his evening water away. Try to get some rest and have a talk with Sasha about sleeping


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have been taking his water away at 8:30 and Dan takes him out before he comes to be at 10:30 or 11.
He did give him a drink last night at 2 because Sasha seemed so thirty. (He was licking the dew off plants) so that must have triggered the other potty breaks. : (

He is napping right now so I should try to get alittle nap too.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Haa!! those pics are great! That pic of Gunnie is so cute. And look at that toy basket! Charlie would go nuts at your house!  Sasha looks so sweet with his little head lying on the squirrel. I'm so sorry he's not being a good sleeper recently! It's almost the weekend, and I vote for Dan to take the night shift!  

Yes... go nap. go go go!  

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## Lola (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats very fliffy!! very cute indeed


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet Dreams Deb & Sasha....hopefully. 

Hope Gunnie enjoys his spa time too.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

How early are you putting him to bed? When Lucy was that age, she always tried to go to bed really early, but we would make her stay awake until at least nine or later so she would sleep longer.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

:--sleep::sleeping: Deb and Sasha sleeping, hopefully....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, since I am an early bird Sasha can come stay with me! I remember getting up with our first golden every 3 hours at first but most times he just chased bugs and did not need to do business. He lasted longer than me in the night. Toby had a smaller bladder and needed the breaks. I'm sure Sasha will get on your schedule in the near future.

He sure is adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deb*

Deb

Hope Gunner looks marvelous after his grooming and hoping you and Sasha had a good nap!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Pics from today:

Gunnie after his spa treatment. Wish you could FEEL him. His coat is so LUSH!

And of course the sweetest baby. : )
Except in the next to last pic: I think Sasha was tiffed HE didn't get a spa day!


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Welcome Home Sasha !*

Hi Deb- I haven't been on since a few days after Selka passed. I'm so thrilled to hear about your new addition! When we lost Jakey back in July, I don't know what we would have done if we didn't have Bode (now 7-1/2 months). Sasha is gorgeous ! Reminds me of Selka. Best of luck to you, Dan,Gunny and SASHA !


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Gunner you are very handsome, I hope you enjoyed the spa. Sasha sleep tonight and you won't yawn all day tomorrow!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

This is my first time on this thread so I want to say that Sasha is beautiful! I hope he's bringing lots of joy to your family and is helping the healing process.

And Gunner looks very handsome after his spa treatment.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tooooooooo funny. What an expressive little guy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know how I missed these until now. Great pics. I think Sasha loves that squirrel.  Gunnie looks great. I bet he loved the hands on attention...but is he wearing a bow? A blue bow?

Sasha has the most expressive little face. I swear there are thoughts running behind those eyes that are well ahead of his years...I mean months.  I keep expecting him to talk right through the screen!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, a blue bow this time instead of a kerchief. : ) he looks so cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

Debles

Please tell Gunner he LOOKS SO HANDSOME!!! I know what you mean when you say he feels so lush!! Smooch and Tonka were groomed last weekend and Smooch was SO SOFT!!!

Sasha: You are JUST ADORABLE-I love the picture of him yawning!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

well I actually had a pretty good day but I forgot to give the groomer our microtek shampoo. She used some holistic anti allergen shampoo but he is having an allergic reaction. His legs and stomach are all red and hot and he has been scratching/chewing his thighs. The vet said to give him one benadryl (he has glaucoma) I am praying the reaction wears off fast . I may have to take Gunner to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> well I actually had a pretty good day but I forgot to give the groomer our microtek shampoo. She used some holistic anti allergen shampoo but he is having an allergic reaction. His legs and stomach are all red and hot and he has been scratching/chewing his thighs. The vet said to give him one benadryl (he has glaucoma) I am praying the reaction wears off fast . I may have to take Gunner to the vet tomorrow.


Do you have the microtek spray? Poor Gunnie, perdy and itchy at the same time. Ike's itching pretty good now too. It's gotta be seasonal allergies 'cause he hasn't changed anything else. How 'bout goldbond powder? Is he allergic to that?

A blue bow! =)

Hey, did you vote in the photo contest yet?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Deb, hope Gunner had a good night and stopped itching and that Sasha slept a bit longer. Things WILL get better...promise.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had a good night. sasha slept till 4 and Gunnie has a red area on his leg he is still licking but his stomach has calmed down, not hot and red anymore. I'll call the vet later to see what he says.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good, you had a nice night and Gunnie is better too.

For those of us who would like to know, for future reference, exactly what is Gunnie allergic to?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

HA! We don't know exactly. He is allergic to flea bites for sure.
But I switched his food when NV got real expensive a couple years ago. Natural Balance Sweet potato and fish made him lose all his hair and 15 pounds. I thought it was the sweet potato. (He eats NV Prairie Salmon) Then about a year later after his coat had filled back in and his weight was back, I tried a holistic"healthy" treat that didn't have sweet potatoes. The same thing happened. He looked emaciated he lost so much weight! The vet said it was the treats but didn't know what exactly. I am not risking the allergy testing: as bad reactions as he has I don't want to risk it.

So thanks to Betty we used the microtek on him and he was OK with that. I am kicking myself for forgetting to give her the microteck shampoo yesterday!!! We have always used that for baths.

If we need to today we'll wash him totally in just water (when Dan gets home) and pray we don't need a trip to the ER vet this weekend.

I still haven't gotten any helpful replies to my Frontline /puppy question?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad things are getting better with Gunnie. What was your Frontline puppy question? I missed that one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> HA! We don't know exactly. He is allergic to flea bites for sure.
> But I switched his food when NV got real expensive a couple years ago. Natural Balance Sweet potato and fish made him lose all his hair and 15 pounds. I thought it was the sweet potato. (He eats NV Prairie Salmon) Then about a year later after his coat had filled back in and his weight was back, I tried a holistic"healthy" treat that didn't have sweet potatoes. The same thing happened. He looked emaciated he lost so much weight! The vet said it was the treats but didn't know what exactly. I am not risking the allergy testing: as bad reactions as he has I don't want to risk it.
> 
> So thanks to Betty we used the microtek on him and he was OK with that. I am kicking myself for forgetting to give her the microteck shampoo yesterday!!! We have always used that for baths.
> ...


Does he get seasonal allergies too? 

I answered your FL question, as did others, must be in the other thread. I did give it to Ike safely.

So, the only safe treat gift to send Gunnie would be Milkbones? Can he have Milkbone essentials? Christmas is coming, you know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know about Milkbone Essentials? We only use the flavor snacks or regular milkbones. Yes he has seasonal itchies too. I just put the ear stuff (cortaid, polysporin and some anti yeast stuff ) on his owie on his leg cause all the cortisone i had was in that concoction. I don't think the other stuff should hurt it. The vet said I could give him a Benadryl this morning and tonight. Hopefully by tomorrow he'll be OK.

I also went ahead and put the Frontline on Sasha. I couldn't find a place between his shoulder blades where there was no puppy fuzz so I sure hope it got into his skin and works!!!

I am praying our challenges are over for a while. I am shot. I have never felt this weak and weepy. I am usually the strong one. One reason it is really weirding me out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Sounds like the Microtek helps Gunner. Hopefully the Benadryl will help him feel better. 

Glad little Sasha slept. What did the vet say about the Frontline?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They said they have never seen a bad reaction on a puppy or dog. So I put it on him. Keep your fingers crossed. After all our reactions this week I am reaction paranoid!!!

I am SO glad Dan gets off about two today!!! I may go to the store!! I need a break from my own craziness!
Too bad no matter where you go, there you are!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

DEBLES

I understand your worry, believe me, I'm just like you.

I found this on Frontline Plus

IS FRONTLINE SAFE FOR PUPPIES? - Google Search

"You don't need to rub in Frontline Plus. When applying, separate to fur between the shoulderblades so that you are putting it directly on the dogs skin. It will disperse through the rest of the dogs coat on its own."


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad Dan's home early today. Sasha should be fine. My understanding is that the topical application that does not touch the skin is absorbed down the hair shaft to the skin, so he should be protected. 

I had been getting Milkbone 'essentials' for Ike. PetCo sells them. Essentials Plus+ | It’s Good to Give Milk-Bone® They ran out last time I was there so only have the regular ones now. They didn't affect Ike's allergies, so they are safe for me to give him. 

Actually, no matter where I go I'm not there. Some old lady is always stealing my reflection! 

Deb, once at the milkbone site, click on 'good to get' The spokes dog looks very much like Selka.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Deb, I bet that Gunnie's over the worst. If his belly has calmed down, I'm sure the leg will follow ( if he will leave it alone). Did you get the micro-tek spray when you ordered the shampoo? Might be a good thing to have around for him. 

I'm sure Sasha will be fine. Keep your chin up friend, we're right with you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking....Is Sasha doing ok after you put the frontline on him?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, he is sleeping now.. so is Gunner. I have been playing secretary for Dan... he has a bad tooth so have been getting him an ER dentist appointment this afternoon. Hope they can give him some relief. Geeze, when it rains it pours.
We don't have dental insurance but we do have a health savings account.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Deb, I just got an email from my vet. This is what she said:Cathy- I can't even think of a case where I have had a significant reaction to frontline. It is labeled for use in animals 8 weeks and older, and I do use it on puppies that young.Don't think there will be a problem in this case...no correlation to reactions to vaccines.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank Cathy! He is scratching himself alot. Must make him tingly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha has been knocked out like he is on dope! He wakes up when we talk to him and goes right back to sleep when we stop!
He'll probably be wide awake all night!

Dan has to have major dental work done which we expected since he hasn't been to the dentist in so long. He has an extraction of an infected wisdom tooth plus a root canal on another tooth. He is going to be totally knocked out for the oral surgery a week from Monday. We better get Sasha used to being left a couple hours in his crate!!!

Dan's in trying to wake him up.. geeze now I'm freaked cause he's not waking up!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you AGAIN to firedancer who sent Sasha a gorgeous fleece blanket with his name on it!!!!(I'll try to get a pic) and she sent Gunnie a big stuffed frog!!! You are too sweet!!! Thank you!!!! I think I will be using the blankie till Sasha is old enough not to tear it up!!!

And to Penny and Maggie's Mom who made a donation to the Zeke Cancer Research Fund at the Golden Retriever Foundation in loving memory of Selka. Betty, it touched my heart.and made me bawl.

All the cards we have received are going in Selka's walnut box.

You people are above and beyond the word FRIEND. Love you all. Being here for me has been the ultimate gift.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Dan has an easy recovery after his surgery. I had 3 wisdom teeth removed and expected to be in much pain, but had none. I've had numerous root canals and have had an easy time afterward also. Hopefully Dan will have the same.

Was Sasha's vaccine yesterday or the day before? Trying to figure out why he might be so tired, especially since he slept pretty well last night. I googled to see if Frontline could make him tired and found nothing. Hopefully he's just having a growing spurt and it's using all his energy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What wonderful gifts....Murphy loves his baby blanket, he drags it around the house the funniest is when he is going up or down the stairs. 
Poor Dan...but I bet he will feel hundred times better when he gets the infections out of his mouth. 
Why is Sasha being so lazy today...but you had better find something to wear that little guy out before dark or find a late, late movie to watch while he bounces around the house in the middle of the night.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anticipating the dental work is the worst. Going through it really isn't so bad, and he'll feel SO SO much better after it's done. PLUS, it will be so much better for his heart. There's a direct connection between oral health and cardiac health. Tell Dan if Terry can handle it, believe me he can too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thank you AGAIN to firedancer who sent Sasha a gorgeous fleece blanket with his name on it!!!!(I'll try to get a pic) and she sent Gunnie a big stuffed frog!!! You are too sweet!!! Thank you!!!! I think I will be using the blankie till Sasha is old enough not to tear it up!!!
> 
> And to Penny and Maggie's Mom who made a donation to the Zeke Cancer Research Fund at the Golden Retriever Foundation in loving memory of Selka. Betty, it touched my heart.and made me bawl.
> 
> ...


Deb.... I'm sorry it made you bawl. Hopefully, part of the legacy that all these sweet ones we've lost to cancer here on GRF will be the finding of a cure. What a wonderful world for our new puppies if they can be part of a generation that doesn't have that awful disease to contend with.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It was a bitter sweet cry Betty. Anything about Selka makes me cry right now, good and sad. It was so nice of you and the card was so touching.

Dan got Sasha up, we fed him (he did eat) and he has been throwing the ball for him in the backyard and now he has the Zoomies!!! Guess he is OK! LOL! I worry about everything right now. I was crying and hugging him and telling him Mommy loves him and was so worried about him!

Gunnie's owie is still sore (and he has been licking it!) so I sure hope it is better tomorrow!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> It was a bitter sweet cry Betty. Anything about Selka makes me cry right now, good and sad. It was so nice of you and the card was so touching.
> 
> Dan got Sasha up, we fed him (he did eat) and he has been throwing the ball for him in the backyard and now he has the Zoomies!!! Guess he is OK! LOL! I worry about everything right now. I was crying and hugging him and telling him Mommy loves him and was so worried about him!
> 
> Gunnie's owie is still sore (and he has been licking it!) so I sure hope it is better tomorrow!!


 
YAY!! Enjoy that blanket, Deb! I made it for the both of you!  And, I am SOO happy to hear that Sasha ate his supper and got the zoomies! He must have just needed a really good nap! I think the zoomies calls for more pictures perhaps!  You're such a good mommy to your boys, Deb. It just warms my heart. 

I hope Gunnie is feeling better tomorrow, too! He's got a new froggie to play with!  

Hugs and love,
Candace


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad Sasha was o.k. and got his energy back. It might be a long night tonight unless you can tire him back out again.  Hope Gunnie is feeling better tomorrow. Poor guy....Hugs for Gunnie.

My package came from West Paw Design so you will probably receive something towards the end of next week. I will get it to the P.O on Monday.

Hope you have a good night. Going to go watch the shows I put on my DVR last night....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Glad Sasha was running around, and hoping Gunner is better tomorrow.

I had two wisdom teeth out a few years ago-they gave me twilight sleep.
Don't remember a thing.

Someone told me to put ice on it right away so it doesn't swell-we took a cooler in car with ice and I used it as Ken was driving-no swelling and everything was fine.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love puppy zoomies!!!! Good thoughts for Gunner, I hope he is all better in the morning.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner hasn't been licking tonight: fingers crossed.

Sasha got worn out playing ball etc with Dan this afternoon, he is crashed now. I guess about 9 or 10, Dan will have to wear him out again!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Sasha is so dang cute! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan posted a video of Sasha chasing his ball on FB. It's on Selka & Gunner's page as well as mine. : )
He is pretty cute. : )


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute video....love that puppy butt!!

Keeping finger crossed for Gunner.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunnie's leg is still red.. gonna keep an eye on it. I didn't give him benadryl last night since he wasn't licking.

Dan got up with Sasha last night.. of course I was awake anyway. had to use my nebulizer. I think that stuff she used on Gunnie , I am allergic to also.

Don't know if I said what Dan found out at the dentist. He needs a wisdom tooth extracted (getting that done under anesthesia next Mon. ) and a root canal /crown. That's for starters. MONEY!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How, does one see the video, ?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, I got pulled away from the computer for most of yesterday. Glad to hear Gunnie is no longer licking his leg and Sasha got his energy back.

You can probably put the 'ear remedy' concoction on Gunnie's red spot again, to help it heal. I've done the same for Ike, it works very well. 

I hope I'll be able to see Sasha's video, I still have issues with YouTube. I'll check out your FB page. You can post the link here too, for those who are not on FB.

I got confirmation today from Things Remembered that the little something is on it's way. It's not lost after all.

Off to FB, hope I can see the video....:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If you are on Facebook, search for Selka & Gunner's page, the video is there. I don't know how to link it here.. I'll try.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> If you are on Facebook, search for Selka & Gunner's page, the video is there. I don't know how to link it here.. I'll try.


Deb, you just copy and paste the Youtube link into the thread. It will appear as a video once you post.

It won't load for me....again. I hate this. Wish I knew what the issue is.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just wanted to give Dan a little encouragement about the wisdom teeth thing. I had 3 done at once (for some reason, I didn't even have a 4th one!) and it really was not that bad at all. They put me to sleep for the extraction, then gave me a rx for Mepergan (demerol + phenergan) for the pain / any nausea. For about 36 hours afterwards, I mainly slept, ate milkshakes (not through a straw - used a spoon), and kept ice on both sides of my face. The pain was really minimal as long as I didn't forget to take the medicine. After about 36 hours or so, I started weaning off the meds and onto Motrin (800 mgs) and after about 3 days, I was honestly fine.  Just make sure Dan follows the instructions about NOT getting dry sockets, which I've heard can hurt like CRAZY. I was lucky and did not get one. I think one of the keys is to not drink through a straw at all. 

I hope you all have a great weekend!!! Little Sasha's video is absolutely ADORABLE! It makes me want a puppy soooo bad! I just keep reminding myself, I've already got a 70 pound 'puppy' who thinks he needs my undivided attention. :uhoh: LOL 

Hugs Deb and Dan!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Candace. I have had all my wisdom teeth plus others pulled and I always get dry sockets! So I know what you are saying .. hurts like Hell!!!
He plans to go to work the next day so hope he feels OK.. he's pretty tough. Except when he has a cold. LOL!
He had a heart attack and was supposed to be off work at least three weeks. He went back the next week!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had 5 teeth pulled for braces with no pain and as an adult, 3 of my wisdom teeth pulled, again with no pain. I was told to expect pain, swelling, nausea, and a few days of recovery. I was fine immediately. Hopefully Dan will be as fortunate. I think because I was expecting the pain, it never came. I tend to have that effect on myself.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good afternoon, Deb. I had some things to do this morning, got my hair colored/cut then went to see my mom in the nursing home. Glad to hear both boys had a good night. Hoping for Gunner's red spot to clear quickly. Loved the video of Sasha. Wishing good thoughts for Dan and his visits to the dentist. It's an ugly day here in Michigan. Rainy, windy and cold. Good day to do a little house cleaning and then watch college football! Hope you have a wonderful day. Hug, Cathy and Gunner


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sasha's video from Deb*

Welcome to Facebook

Hope this works.......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Cathy!!!! That's great!!
Dan is out shop vacking the deck for all the poisonous acorns, leaves etc. He put boards up anywhere Sasha could get through. He scared him to death with the electric screwdriver!!! We moved all my geraniums that were sitting in pots on the deck cause he'd eat them and they are poisonous too.
Our yard is full of acorns. Geeze, why does God make all this stuff poisonous?
Selka and Gunner have never eaten anything they shouldn't.
Sasha seems to want to eat everything, dirt, leaves, seeds flowers, etc.
I bought hydrogen peroxide at the store (mine was really outdated) in case we need to make him vomit. Also Gold Bond Powder and Cortaid for Gunnie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb, Just Love the video of Sasha, he is so adorable. He will definitely keep you and Dan on your toes. Lennon is 6 mo and keeps us very busy.
HUGS to you, Dan, Gunner and Sasha!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I was able to see .05 seconds of it.  You can tell he already loves balls. 

Sam never put things in his mouth either. Ike does, but never swallows, he treats everything like gum. We also have numerous varieties of nuts and other lovely no-no's in our yard. Thankfully, Ike likes sticks and fallen tree limbs the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Video of Sasha*

*Here is Sasha's Video

Click on Link Below
Welcome to Facebook*


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Awww... he is just a little cutie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so cute and I believe he will be a ball fanatic! 

As far as poisonous plants, we completely redid our yard after Toby arrived. We had things like lantana and chrysanthemums for years without problems, but Toby loved to pull them out from the roots and snack on them. He outgrew it but by that time we replaced everything. Now he tries to grab the random hackberry leaf off trees as we walk--never understood my dogs' affection for hackberry leaves. They are junk trees in this area. 

Here is the Sticky for poisonous plants: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rd/76905-toxic-non-toxic-plant-list-dogs.html

As far as sticks, our first golden loved chewing on them, but unfortunately he swallowed some large pieces and had some "issues" eliminating them. Our vet recommended we discourage stick chewing for fear we would have a medical emergency given his propensity to eat the chips.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Hope all of you had a restful night. Is Dan's dental surgery tomorrow or a week from Monday?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a week from tomorrow Cathy. Knowing he will be knocked out has eased his anxiety I think. : ) He is more worried about the root canal and crown. 

We had a good time at my grandson's birthday party. He turned two so his and his brother (4)Colin's excitement was adorable! Sasha was an angel .. we couldn't ask for a more wonderful puppy! He had to be on our laps most of the time (due to Gunner's brother) except when we took him outside to play and for alittle while when he played with the boys while he was on the leash so I could reel him in if the grouchy Kinser got close. : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, Glad you had a good day with the grandkids yesterday. 

I've yet to get through more than a few seconds of Sasha's video, but what I have seen is adorable. He sure loves his little red ball. 

You sound GOOD and that makes me feel good.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Awe...Sasha is just adorable. Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time with you daughter and her family. Nothing is cuter than children and a golden puppy. I hope you have a peaceful day...well as peaceful as you can with a puppy in the house.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, before I forget, wet tea bags work great to relieve the pain from wisdom tooth removal. I had the surgery as a teenager (had complications, requiring more surgery, won't scare you with details). My oral surgeon suggested I get wet black tea bags, roll them up and stick them between my cheeks and gums to relieve the pain. It worked, with a little help from the pain killer pills.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Anne, I'll tell Dan. We have lots of tea bags.

I wish I had gotten some photos of the boys with Sasha .. they were so cute. But I was busy holding his leash. It's always hard to get good pics at birthday parties.. they are too busy opening presents! He got a million trucks to add to the million they already have! LOL!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Debles said:


> Thanks Anne, I'll tell Dan. We have lots of tea bags.
> 
> I wish I had gotten some photos of the boys with Sasha .. they were so cute. But I was busy holding his leash. It's always hard to get good pics at birthday parties.. they are too busy opening presents! He got a million trucks to add to the million they already have! LOL!


I watch 4 little boys in my home ages 11 months to 3 years...you can never have enough trucks!!! 

Forget to ask....how is Gunner?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunnie is better today. He was still licking /scratching his leg last night so I gave him a benadryl before we went to the party . (I hadn't given him one on Friday night. He seems much better today.. no licking!

We just gave Sasha a bath. He had been out in the back yard with Dan while he was raking and cleaning up dead weeds etc. so he was all dusty. He looked so skinny all wet!!

I am still on an emotional roller coaster. One min I can be having fun with Sasha and Gunnie and then something reminds me of Selka and I have a meltdown. I miss him so much and sometimes life just really sucks.
This photo of him in the collage just kills me. It's a favorite but it was taken in April before he was diagnosed in July. He looks so happy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, he looks so handsome in that picture...Yes, he looks very happy.

How did Sasha like getting a bath? Glad Gunnie is feeling better. My Gunner is scratching. I think I will get some Frontline tomorrow and put it on him. He bites like it's a flea although I haven't seen any on him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha was great. He didn't love it but didn't try to get away either. We did it in the kitchen sink since he's so little. Dried him off well with towels and now he is back in his crate asleep. He is hotblooded and gets hot easy. His coat is thick for a pup.

I am pretty sure you can bathe them two days after Frontline.. hope so. I put it on him on Friday.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Sasha was great. He didn't love it but didn't try to get away either. We did it in the kitchen sink since he's so little. Dried him off well with towels and now he is back in his crate asleep. He is hotblooded and gets hot easy. His coat is thick for a pup.
> 
> I am pretty sure you can bathe them two days after Frontline.. hope so. I put it on him on Friday.


Did you take a sink bath pic?????? I think my fave puppy pic of Penny is of her in the sink.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No we didn't. We were both too occupied washing/drying etc.
Hopefully next time we'll think of it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, I'm sorry that photo in the collage makes you so sad. Maybe in time it will bring you fond memories. I personally think it's much too soon (by months) for those painful memories to go away. Your loss is still too raw. 

Speaking of photos, I just completed putting the interior of my big photo collection of favorite Barkley photos together.....all 150 pages of full page photos. I'm not doing it through a photo type website, but am doing it in book form to self-publish on lulu.com. Now I just need to create a good cover page, put it all in pdf and upload.....it was a labor of love, so many photos, so many happy memories, but at times those sad ones came back up, especially when I saw the last photos we took of him. They aren't going into the book because they are much to painful for both of us. The point of this book is to celebrate his life, and what a wonderful life (after his rescue) he had, as proved by his expression in all these photos!

Yes, I think we need a sink bath photo of Sasha! Next time, please????

I also think you need a photo of Sasha by a pumpkin! 'Tis the season!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Ann. It is my favorite photos of him that hurt the most. You are right.. the ones with the best memories. I know they will be fond memories, they are now. I just want him back.

I would really like to do a book like that of Selka photos. Does Lulu .com tell you how? Or I could do snapfish. (I am mad at shutterfly about that coupon deal!)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful picture of Selka in the back of the car....he was so happy because you gave him such a wonderful life. I hope you have more happy than sad days very soon. Chester has the best puppy/doggie book with his photo's (better than my kids baby books) I am not really into scrapbooking but my daughter is and I worked on Chester's book when she was working on her book for her and her bf. Murphy's photo book is a little behind like most 2nd child's. Glad Gunner is doing better.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, Gunner doesn't even have a photo book! We frame lots of pics and they are on the desktop page of my laptop.
But now that I don't see my Selka's beautiful smile everyday, I want lots of pics to remember him by. I started up loading some on Snapfish.. I may look around. I don't really like their cover for the 12x12 size. It's black leather. No title. That seems weird to me.

I can only do alittle at a time right now since I bawl the entire time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thanks Ann. It is my favorite photos of him that hurt the most. You are right.. the ones with the best memories. I know they will be fond memories, they are now. I just want him back.
> 
> I would really like to do a book like that of Selka photos. Does Lulu .com tell you how? Or I could do snapfish. (I am mad at shutterfly about that coupon deal!)


 
This photo book is entirely customized and while Lulu has some instructions, it is not easy. I'm doing this because it will be cheaper than going through snapfish. I think it will cost me about $45 for about 160 pages. I'm using 3 different pieces of software: photo editor to adjust and crop the photos, a publisher program to create the pages, and a pdf creating program to create the pdfs to upload to lulu.com. Making the cover is a challenge and I always hold my breath to make sure it comes out decent. Anyway, making one on Snapfish is much easier, but it would cost about 4x as much I fear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

So glad that Gunner is doing better and that he and Sasha were such good boys on your visit.

I would love to see a picture of Sasha getting a sink bath!!

That is a great pic of Selka, (your favorite one from April); I think Gunnie and Selka look alike.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks karen. They look somewhat alike since they were uncle and nephew. But Gunner has a much boxier head than Selka. Selka's head was more like a females so everyone always thought he was a girl. He was just a very sweet and loving boy.

Wow Anne, I will probably be blown away when I see the final price of my book at Snapfish!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just wanted to stop in and say hi.... I absolutely LOVED the video of Sasha! He is so playful and fun to watch! Give him a big snuggle and kiss from me, ok?! And give Gunnie one too!  Oh, has Gunnie taken to the frog at all?! 

And, before you order your book from Snapfish, look for coupon codes online at sites like retailmenot. I've never ordered anything from there that I couldn't find a coupon for.  

Big big hugs!!! 
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Candace. Although once when I tried to use a coupon code for Shutterfly, they wouldn't let me. And I had been a member a long time. I am still mad!
I'll try it but won't count on it.


Gunner likes the frog but Sasha LOVES it. He loves to squeak it and then shakes it like crazy! He looks like his head will spin off. He is so funny. I was worried about him cause he was going in the bedroom and just getting in his crate and napping. Then he'll come out and have zoomies for like ten min and have another nap! Dan read on line how much puppies sleep and I felt less concerned.

I hope he wants to sleep this week when I have to leave him in his crate while I have a couple of appointments. He is our most spoiled golden to date! I swear he has received the most puppy presents! and since I don't work he hasn't had to spend much nonvoluntary time in his crate. Tomorrow I'm going to do another practice run for about an hr to see how he does.
(Dan and I left him in the crate this weekend to go pick up take out) I worked part time when Selka and Gunner were pups. Plus our daughter still lived at home.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> Thanks Candace. Although once when I tried to use a coupon code for Shutterfly, they wouldn't let me. And I had been a member a long time. I am still mad!
> I'll try it but won't count on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awww.... I'm glad the froggie is getting some good playtime! I should have gotten Gunnie a retrieving dummy. I had never seen them anywhere until I went to Academy Sports the other day. Maybe I'll go and pick up some for Charlie to practice retrieving with.  I love it when Charlie tries to "kill" a stuffie by shaking it silly. It's hilarious to watch, really. I can't imagine little tiny Sasha doing it! haha! 

It sounds like Sasha is taking to the crate just fine! I am sure he'll be ok with it when you need to go for your appointments and such.  And, I'm glad Dan found out about how much puppies sleep, too so you don't have to worry about that.  You sound a lot like me with the worrying thing... I worry about every little thing with Charlie and the kitties. :uhoh: I guess in some small way, it is preparing me for having kids - although not sure that'll ever happen, but I guess it doesn't hurt to be a little bit prepared. LOL 

So, this might be a silly question, but do ALL puppies get the zoomies or is it just goldens? Charlie still gets the crazy zoomies sometimes, and I just LOVE it! 

Hugs  
Candace


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Deb!

Somehow I totally missed your messages about the roller coaster that you and Selka have been through in the last few months until recently. Your news was an absolute shock to me. I spent 2 days catching up on your posts and shedding sad and now happy tears for you. 

I lost my boy to lymphoma in April and a few weeks later Hudson arrived. My new boy is nothing like my last one but he has definitely brought the sunshine back into our lives. I am always wondering what he will entertain us with next.

I think about Selka often in regards to his sunny grace and loyalty as we also have a 10 year old golden.

We are delighted to hear about Sasha. Thank you for being so open and honest with what you have been going through. The photos and the video is so adorable.

Congratulations on your new arrival. I know that he will bless you with many belly laughs which I hope will help you heal bit by bit. Although we rarely post we shall continue to send you as many healing vibes as possible and look forward to hearing about you creating many more happy memories with Gunner and Sasha!

God bless and good luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thanks karen. They look somewhat alike since they were uncle and nephew. But Gunner has a much boxier head than Selka. Selka's head was more like a females so everyone always thought he was a girl. He was just a very sweet and loving boy.
> 
> Wow Anne, I will probably be blown away when I see the final price of my book at Snapfish!


Well, the lulu upload is a bear so I may go back to snapfish! I'm working with large MB files so I split them 6 ways. It may take 6 weeks to upload them! 

Beau and Barkley were both confused as girls. I always thought of Beau as a masculine name and if Barkley were a girl we would have named "her" something more feminine. I figured it was their curls that confused people:
Stranger: What is her name, her curls are so cute!
Me: HIS name is Barkley.
Stranger: Is SHE always this curly? Do you do anything special?
Me: No, when we adopted HIM he had very little fur and it came in curly.
Stranger: Well, SHE is darling!
Me (smiling): Thank you!

It happened with Toby last week on the Galveston beach. Oh well!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, Hope everyone had a good night.

I gave Ike his first bath in our sink too, but no pics, I was alone. He wasn't quite sure what to make of it. 

I've had success with finding good coupon codes at _Retailmenot_ also. They're one of the more reliable coupon sites. I have it bookmarked. It comes in very handy at Christmas.

You might look at Scrapblog to see what their costs are to put together a photo album. You can design your own pages (1 pic per page or multiple, it's up to you)decorate them with free or purchased stickers/backgrounds etc, and have them print it for you OR you can order print quality downloads and print it yourself. I ordered my 2010 Calender thru them. The quality is very nice and it was only 25 dollars. I designed the pages and they printed it for me. I know that they are offering discounts and free purchasing points right now, I keep getting their emails. If you do decide to use Scrapblog, I can help you. I'm pretty good at navigating their site and using their tools. You've seen all the signatures that members have made at Scrapblog, Kimm's, my own, and others. Those are basically decorated pages that we created on Scrapblog and downloaded to our computers for free. You can order the same downloads in a 'print quality' version, for a cost, and make your own Scrapbook/Album...or have Scrapblog print it for you, paperback or hardback covers.

It's CHILLY today. I think Autumn may be here to stay. I'm really looking forward to leaves turning. Hope Autumn has arrived in your area too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb, Dan, Gunner and Sasha. Hope you have a wonderful day. Your package will be sent out today. I'll find out how long it will take. Hugs, Cathy and Gunner


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

DEBLES

GOOD morning to you, Dan, Gunner, and Sasha.
Hope you slept well.

You'd better check here-SELKA & GUNNER & YOU WON A CONTEST!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/85701-we-have-winner.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Morning everyone! Thank you for the greetings.. it makes my day to hear from each of you.

Doug good to hear from you and know you are thinking of us even if you aren't here much. I am so sorry you suffered such a loss also.

Sasha slept till 4, cried a min when I put him back in his crate but slept again till 5. I stayed up with him then and he dozed some on my lap. Me too. He doesn't seem to eat much but when I think about an 8 week old puppy eating 3/4 cup three times a day, it sounds like alot for his little tummy. We leave it sit and he eats when he wants. He's napping again in his crate.

Paula, Fall seems to have arrived here also. It's actually pretty chilly. frost the other night. We haven't turned on the furnace yet though. I was cold this morning. Lying under my blanket in my lambie flannel jammies. I usually love Fall. feeling pretty numb to joy this year.
I need to go journal. I take it a min or hr at a time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Journaling Deb. It helped me greatly. Yes the tears flowed, but they were cathartic.

Glad Sasha had a good night. It's a dark, cold morning here. It looks more like 9pm rather than 9am. I have my 1 year old niece today. I can hear her waking up now, so my computer time will be greatly restricted. 

My Skins won! I fully expected to lose to Philly. How'd your Huskers do on Saturday? 

I left Sam's and Ike's food down when they were very young too. Neither was/is a gulper. On some days they'd leave food that I ended up throwing out. Eventually they were 3 meals, then 2 meals a day. Ike still isn't a ravenous eater. 

I hear a little girl calling me....gotta go!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope you are having a nice day...we need more pictures of Sasha being cute  Is Gunner still doing ok? I hope he is healing and won't need another trip to the vets.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Today is pretty good. being very lazy. Playing with the boys, crying, not much else.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> Today is pretty good. being very lazy. Playing with the boys, crying, not much else.


(((((( Deb )))))) Please give Sasha and Gunner an extra snuggle and kisses from me, too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Candace. I will.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tell Sasha and Gunnie that their package should come by UPS on Thursday...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOOHOO! Thank you Cathy! I told them! They are doing the Snoopy Dance!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Baby Sasha's gift from us should be arriving soon too! It has the added feature of the little blue lamb being preslimed by Miss Erin. She stole it off the table twice. I was so excited because she hasn't picked up a toy since JOY left. I couldn't get her to play with it, only lick it. So it will be arriving with lots of Erin kisses !


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Baby Sasha's gift from us should be arriving soon too! It has the added feature of the little blue lamb being preslimed by Miss Erin. She stole it off the table twice. I was so excited because she hasn't picked up a toy since JOY left. I couldn't get her to play with it, only lick it. So it will be arriving with lots of Erin kisses !


Ahhh...that is sweet, I had to hide the squirrel I sent Sasha but my boys somehow knew it was a puppy toy in the box. They are so smart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. Everyone here is just too wonderful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Susan Marie Your box full of gifts arrived today! Thank you so much and it was so thoughtful of you!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

More pics of the baby and a Gunner who is saying"Save ME!"


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha! SOOO cute! I was just about to post a request for more pics! 

So, now that you've had Sasha for a week... what is his personality like!? 

Is Gunner getting more used to him now? (Can they be around each other a little more now?) 

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes,Gunner is much more relaxed around him and they get very close to each other now, walking around , lying by me etc. But Sasha is getting friskier and gets carried away running toward Gun like he is going to jump on him and that might not go over well. So I still try to get Sasha to keep his distance and tell Gun what a good boy he is constantly!

He can be frisky and playful but he seems to be just what we wanted. A very sweet laid back pup. I hope that doesn't change as he gets older.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> Yes,Gunner is much more relaxed around him and they get very close to each other now, walking around , lying by me etc. But Sasha is getting friskier and gets carried away running toward Gun like he is going to jump on him and that might not go over well. So I still try to get Sasha to keep his distance and tell Gun what a good boy he is constantly!
> 
> He can be frisky and playful but he seems to be just what we wanted. A very sweet laid back pup. I hope that doesn't change as he gets older.


 
Glad he and Gunner are getting more used to each other! I'm sure Gunnie will continue to feel more at ease with Sasha as he gets a little older (and bigger).  And I would be willing to bet that Sasha will only sweeten with age. He'll be a big loving teddy bear! Right now, he looks like a little teddy bear!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is! He is such a cuddler!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Gunner is so handsome in that picture. Sasha is just CUTE!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed these pics yesterday. Sasha looks so serious. He's a very handsome little guy with a very serious expression. Ike used to make such serious expressions when I took his pic too. When he was about 5-6 months, the goofball emerged and in most of his later pics he's sporting a huge smile.

Glad to hear that he and Gunner are doing so well together. That's a huge relief for you, I know.

Hope today is a good day!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love seeing pictures of your boys. Hope you had a good night.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

JUST LOVE the pics of Sasha and Gunner!!

It sounds like they are getting VERY close. We've had Tonka 5 months now, and it seems Smooch and Tonka are getting closer-sometimes they lay side by side, they sniff one another, take one anothers bones, but if Tonka comes running at her, she sort of gets that LOOK. We keep an eye on that!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking in on your boys and you....I hope you are having a peaceful day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a good meeting and a short visit over tea with some friends. Was gone two hrs and 15 min. Sasha and Gunner did fine as far as I know. For all I know Gunner stood out side his crate and said "nanananabooBoo!!! You have to be locked up and I don't!" But all was fine when I got home. We went outside, ran around, ate some lunch, outside again and now he went back in his crate for a nap. He is the best puppy!!!

Tomorrow morning I am getting a massage so hope he does well again!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that cracked me up. I can just see Gunnie doing that to Sasha. Glad he did well while you were gone and hope tomorrow he does as well. Lucky you, getting the massage. Going to take my Gunner for a run with my vets Golden after work today. Looking forward to it....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy you had a good morning. We used to tell Chester not to tease his little brother in his crate when we are gone...I can almost bet Gunner was showing Sasha all his cool toys and playing with them right in front of Sasha nose behind bars. I have a big brother..they can be mean!!


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I posted new pics in the photo section/pics


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I was laughing about the NANANAboohoo-Smooch must have been saying the same thing to Tonka when we first got him and would have to leave the house.

I AM SO HAPPY that you had tea with friends and are getting a massage tomorrow-you NEED and DESERVE to treat yourself! I can isolate at times, and I know that is NOT HEALTHY!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad things seemed fine when you got home from your outing. I saw the pics in the other Thread. So cute! Hopefully tomorrow will go as smoothly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha was funny today. He usually goes into his crate and takes a nap if he is tired or bored. Today he just wouldn't stop! So I took him and put him in his crate, left the door open and he laid down and went to sleep! He's still asleep! Gunner and I needed a break from the little maniac!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He sounds like he has an On & Off switch, which is great. Hopefully he remains such an easy pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonight he has been on GO GO GO until about a half hr ago, he crashed for about twenty min and Dan just took them out. I sure hope he sleeps all night! He had a busy day!

Tonight he was retrieving this giant stuffed dumbell of Gunner's. (that Gunner ignores) It was hilarious. It's bigger than he is! I got a pic but it's not very good.. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like Sasha is sooo much fun for you. I loved the pictures on your other thread. Hope you have a good day and enjoy your massage.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I always forget how precious they are when they're tiny. Scotty still thinks that he is that little and now he's 77 lbs. It brings back so many wonderful memories. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb,

Hope last night was a quiet and restful one. Did Sasha sleep thru?

Hope to see pics of Sasha playing with his Giant Stuffed Dumbbell today, that sounds adorable. I know you're headed out for a bit again today. Test #2 for Sasha...I bet he'll do even better today. I'm waiting for the 'Where's Sasha?' pics...you know, hiding in piles of raked leaves. Fall is here and the leaves are starting to come down.  I love this time of year.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, in my deranged state, I checked and my massage is next Wed. I am bummed. Was so looking forward to it and my body needs it!! I may check and see if she has an opening.

If not, guess we'll have a quiet day at home, entertaining Sasha!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate looking forward to something and then it doesn't happen, for whatever reason. Hopefully she'll have an opening for you today. 

Heck, you can play with your camera again today and entertain us too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We'll see.. supposed to be gorgeous here all week. : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Hope you can get in for a massage today!!

I would love to see the BIG STUFFED DUMBBELL!

TONKA, was 8 mos. when we got him and was exhausting and I kept saying to Ken, "a puppy would me much more exhausting!"


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Deb! Sorry I'm just now catching up on the threads from yesterday... it was a long day away from the PC until late last night, and then I was just too tired to reply to much of anything... 

Anyways... sounds like Sasha did FABULOUS while you were gone! And i about spit out my nightcap of warm milk when I read about Gunnie sitting outside Sasha's crate taunting him! Hilarious! Wonder if he did what my sister always did to me and tell him he was adopted! HA! 

I too hope you can get in for a massage today! I've never had one, but I am slowly working up my courage to get one. I've heard they're wonderful. The pics you posted of Sasha and Gunnie are just sooo adorable! It won't be long before they'll be sitting side by side.  

Anyway... just wanted to say good morning! Have fun with the boys during the awesome weather you're having this week!  

Hugs!
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Candace! YES,get a massage!!! They are unbelievably helpful!!!

With all my physical ailments , I couldn't function without them! Especially this last few months being so stressed.
It is an important gift but necessity I give myself.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> Thanks Candace! YES,get a massage!!! They are unbelievably helpful!!!
> 
> With all my physical ailments , I couldn't function without them! Especially this last few months being so stressed.
> It is an important gift but necessity I give myself.


I'm GLAD you give yourself that gift! Wonderful self-care you're doing.  

My issue is just fear because of body image issues... my friend Janice says that sometimes she cries through the entire massage. Sometimes I cry just having a Reiki treatment, and there's very minimal touching involved in that. I think I'd have to find a massage therapist that I really trusted before I could allow myself to actually have a massage!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, you could go in for a free consultation. A good massage therapist would understand about any issues people have.
I have had body image issues all my life. I wasted so much fun and time I could have been doing wonderful things due to body image.
I cry through massages (because of Selka and before other issues) My massage therapist is alot like a mental health therapist for me too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've never had a massage either, other than from my Hubby. I don't have body issues, I'm just too darn shy. Maybe one day I'll overcome my shyness enough to get a professional one.

My sister, would not only strip naked for one without any thought to anything, but she'd also talk their ear off. She got the 'social butterfly' gene and I got the 'wallflower' one...=(


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My massage therapist told me about a man client she has who is an older farmer! His daughter talked him into coming due to some kind of muscle problem he was having. Anyway, he started out getting massaged with his clothes on and has now progressed to just his underwear!! I think it has taken a year or more though. : ) And he comes in every two weeks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's a tiny collage of Sasha. Those photos are so good of him I could not resist (and I hope you don't mind me using your photos to do this):


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Anne. That was so sweet!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

CathyJo, we got the toys by UPS today!! Love them! Gunner didn't know what to think of the green Huck. LOL! I think they will both love it. They are checking them out right now. Sasha LOVES the Huck! he is having the best time!
Thanks again so much!!!

This puppy shower has been unbelievable!!!! Thank you everyone. The boys have so many new toys and stuff and we have many remembrances of our beloved Selka.

The doorbell was a good deterrent .. it was 4 weeks ago right now that Selka went to Heaven. My daughter called while I wa ssitting here crying.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinkin of you today Deb, the pain will lessen, so glad you have sweet Sasha to keep your mind busy......love all the new photos of Sasha, hopefullly Gunner and Sasha will be best of friends......sounds like the ladies here did a wonderful job, A Puppy Shower, who woulda thought?......think it was a terrific idea.....Hope Gunner's leg has improved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You are more than welcome! I thought that Gunner may like to retrieve the Huck. It will probably take time. My Gunner didn't know what to think of it at first. Glad little Sasha likes it and his sqeaky stuffed bone. 

I have Sasha and Selka's picture up in my office at work. It makes me smile when I look at it. I have Gunner and Selka's picture on my desk at home. I think of your three everyday. Hugs....

How is Gunner's leg this afternoon?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He wasn't limping when we were outside alittle while ago. He was bummed he couldn't do retrieves so he rolled around in the grass and helped Sasha practice his sits. (Gunner just wanted the treats!) They look so hilarious doing sits together. Gunnie looks like a giant next to Sasha!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute! Make sure to have Dan take a pic of that.... one every month or so would be a wonderful showcase to show how quickly he grows.

And, I'm clueless..... what is a HUCK???? Doggy Santa wants to know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A Huck is a weirdly shaped ball that is indestructible, floats and rolls. Sasha loves it and Gunnie acts like he doesn't get it or is alittle afraid of it! LOL!

I promised Nancy I'd get a photo of the two of them sitting side by side. If I can make it happen again!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha slept all night!!! WOOT!!! Of course I realize it may not happen every night! He even slept through most of the Husker game so we didn't miss any!!!!

Gunnie also let him smell him all over!! I am so proud of Gun!! He has done so much better and faster than I thought he would!!

We will try to get a pic of them sitting together this weekend!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is great news! Those are much larger than baby steps, for both of them. How did Gunner seem while Sasha was sniffing around? Curious, unconcerned, or something in between?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has been so great today with Sasha sniffing him! They were nose to nose many times!! I am so proud of Gunnie and have a party every time!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Gunner is doing so well with Sasha. Sounds like you had a good day. Looking forward to more pictures this weekend.

I had today off and was plenty busy. I am just sitting down for the first time. The weather here was beautiful. I washed down my bay window, my large awning over the back of my house, put a t.v. stand together even got a visit in to see my mom in the nursing home.

Hope you have a good night. Sleep well little Sasha and let your mommy, daddy and big brother get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Cathy! You did have a FULL day!

Sasha has taken a step back.. peed in the house twice today(right after coming in from peeing!) He does seem to drink alot of water. he has a thick coat and may be hot. I will ask the vet about it at his next appoint. I don't want to restrict water(we put it up at 8:30 at night) but I think he may drink water when he is bored.. Tonight I just put him in his crate for alittle time out. I had played with him, he had chased the ball a long time outside, Dan had taken him out and played with him. Selka and Gunner were housebroken by this time.

Gunnie has been licking his leg again and he has sore spots and no hair on the inside of his thigh. Guess I'll be calling the vet on Mon. I ordered the Microtek spray but it won't be here by then. I am putting Cortaid on it. Poor boy. I am itchy too. Hmmmm.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Can Gunner use GoldBond powder? Chester got itchy (on his belly) this summer from the heat and bug bites goldbond helped him. Chester was so easy to house break, Murphy peed in the house for months we had to limit his water as well. I hope Sasha sleeps like he did last night...good luck. Also very happy to hear that Gunner is doing so well with the little pest...they will be the best of buddies someday.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought some Goldbond but didn't know for sure when to use it.. I'll put it on before bed. Thanks Janine! I forgot about it!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sasha is soooooooooo cute!! Congratulations! I am glad Gunnie seems a little happier with him. Give them both a big hug!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I used the Goldbond last night. Today Dan said he'd give Gunnie a bath.

Hope there is good football on today to keep my mind occupied. I am sure Sasha will! He is napping right now. : )

Gunnie is acting SO bored since we haven't let him retrieve much. Poor baby.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

HI, DEBLES, have you tried products from dermapet, they several, for ears, body, the wipes called mal-a-ket?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How is Gunnie's limp? Maybe he can retrieve again tomorrow? 

Both of my boys were potty trained by 9 weeks too. Sam would have the occasional accident, but only when my BIL was over. He's a great cook and always smelled of food.  Ike didn't have any accidents that I can remember. I know my Vet was very skeptical that they trained so early, as if I was embellishing. She lectured that their bladder/muscles are not mature until about 5 months of age, so accidents are to be expected, even the norm. I just smiled at her.  She obviously hasn't raised a Golden puppy.

Hope the Goldbond helps Gunnie's sore spots. I put a t shirt on Ike when he itches, to keep him from getting at himself. It works, he stops trying to scratch or bite.

Enjoy your Football Saturday!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunnie's is on his thigh so don't think a T shirt would help much. No goldensrbest, we use the Microtek.

I don't know what to think of the housebreaking issue. I hate to limit his water but it seems he goes out to get a drink when he is bored.(when we stop playing with him) I feel bad since I am here with him all the time but he will potty outside and then come in and go again, even if he went outside twice! GEEZE. he must have a giant bladder.

He has great doggie parents so hopefully genes will kick in and he'll "get "it soon!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

YEAH, spencer was housetrained, so fast, he never pooped in the house, or crate, peeded only twice in the house, i can see people do not beleive me, when i tell them that, but it is true, spirit, never has done either in his crate, but has in house , he had a accident, last week, but it had been several weeks before that.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

yes, Selka and Gunner never peed or pooed in the house. 
It's my fault I am sure. Sasha is such a great pup.. I am sure he will catch on.. in fact sometimes he does. He goes to the door and cries. other times he just pees!

My parents had a peke that NEVER was totally housebroken. I swore I'd never have a dog like that!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, my in laws had dogs that way, but it was their fault, and sasha will get it, i know for weeks i worried that spirit just was not getting it, i would take him out, he would pee, in the house we would go. then, minutes later he would go again.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good afternoon Deb. Hope Sasha starts to "get it" soon for you. I think it took my Gunner till about 10 weeks or so to "get it". I hope Gunner's leg is better today too.

If you can get ABC's Michigan vs Michigan State at 3:30 my time, you will see an exciting football game. Both undefeated and big in state rivalry.

Have a great night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Hope Gunnie's sore spot gets better and tell him I'm very proud of him for letting Sasha smell him all over.

Every once in a while, Tonka will revert to going poop in the house. I must take them out 4 or 5 times a day now that I'm home, so it's not like he doesn't get enough chances.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry Karen! So far Sasha has not pooped in the house. Knock on wood!

Cathy: I forgot .. are you for M or M.St.? We are for M.St.
We have PIP so watching Bama and So Carolina too.

This is what Sasha is doing. He looks like a three legged dog doesn't he?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's so cute. He tucks his little leg up under his belly and stretches the other out behind him. That's a first that I've seen. His trademark? 

Did Gunnie get his bath today? Is he feeling better? 
Ike's grooming went pretty well. She's not the best at trimming Goldens, but I like her personally so I keep using her. Hair grows back, right?

btw, LOVE Sasha's nose...something about his nose is super sweet to me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope it grows back.. been through this twice before and it has always come back very lush. I just feel so sorry for my itchy boy. They are both scratching alittle, probably just from the bath. Gunnies hair is coming out like crazy.. hope it's just the undercoat!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I see Sasha toes peeking ... he has four legs!!! Like your rug very good colors for a golden. 
Does Sasha ask to go outside to peep yet? That is what took Murphy so long to do, in our house you need to go down 5 steps to the backdoor out the familyroom and if we weren't downstairs he would pee at the top of the stairs (on tile thank God) ... at one point we put bells on the door ... it was funny Chester would go to the door ring the bells and lay down and then we would let Murphy out, I think he did this just so we would send Murphy outside so he could have peace. 
Enjoy your football...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes we bought our berber carpet color on purpose . Totally matches golden retriever hair. (at least ours)

He asks to got out sometimes. Some times he goes to the door and cries. other times he just pees where ever he is! (and he may have just been out and peed!) Hopefully it will all click soon!!

Oh and other great news!! This morning Sasha was dancing around Gunnie and running zoomies and Gunnie ran with him!!!! I was so thrilled, I was hugging Gunnie like crazy, saying "Good boy, Good boy!"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha*

What adorable pics of Sasha on the rug and tell Gunnie he is a GOOD BOY for chasing Sasha around!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY YAY YAY for brotherly love. Deb, Sasha's pics are darling. Of course, this auntie thinks he is the most adorable puppy ever.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Check out the pic of them doing a "sit" together close to each other! WOOHOO> It's in the photo section.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Missed this yesterday. Love the three legged Sasha.  Glad to hear Gunnie and Sasha did the zoomies together. 

I root for Michigan State too. They really played great yesterday. Did you see any of their game?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!! Look at that fluffiness!!! Soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You've suffered such a loss, so good to see the promise of a new friend to help you heal....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been here.. been so busy with the peeing shark pup that I can barely type! He is finally taking a nap. What a mad man he has become in a couple days! He also thinks it's funny now to run away like a crazy when we call him!! GEESH!

He is a cutie though and so glad he and Gunner are getting along. I am so relieved!!!

My daughter's birthday today so we are all going out to dinner, coming back here for brownies. Visualize 4 grandkids under 5, a shark puppy, one golden who is terrified of the grandkids running around and all their loud toys plus 8 adults! Sounds like tons of fun to me!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

I love it-a shark puppy!!!! Aren't they a handful, but oh so worth it!!

I can see that you are ALL GOING to have loads of fun!! Happy Birthday to your Daughter!!!

When we got Tonka at 8 mos. old he was pretty much the perfect puppy, but as the time goes on he can be a HANDFUL. Today he stuck is face and paws in a fountain we have and the water was all green and *****!! Tonka also enjoys digging in the grass and getting mouthfuls of dirt. I looked at their water dishes and there was dirt in there-Gee-Wonder where that came from-not SMOOCH for sure. Smooch is my ANGEL DOG!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It ended up being great. When everyone came back to our house, we were all outside at first and Dan had Sasha on the flexi so he could run around with the grandkids. He was worn out enough when we came inside , that he was sweet and mellow and was doing "sits" for the grandkids. They thought he was so smart and just love him! Colinsaid when he left"Grandma, will Sasha remember me?" and I said" I think you are going to be his favorite boy!"
Colin also asked if I could visit Selka in Heaven.. that led to a LONG discussion. 
as well as when he asked me why I had so many kids! (When I was explaining that his mom and his aunts are MY kids!" LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Sounds like everything went extremely well and I'm sure Colin and Sasha are ging to love one another!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They all ready do!

We are off to the oral surgeon soon. Wearing out Sasha for his time in the crate this a.m. I can't believe my DH has never had a tooth pulled! I know I had baby teeth pulled and have had all four wisdom teeth and two others pulled! Unfortunately have always gotten dry sickets which I wouldn't wish on my enemy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Glad to read the party went good and Sasha and Colin bonded so well.

Good Luck to Dan! I pray everything goes well for you. Hugs...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The oral surgery went great and fast! Dan felt nothing and remembers nothing. The surgeon was so nice and looked 12!
Dan thinks he won't need any Vicodin! HA!

Anyway, a lazy day for us except me on full puppy duty (which I would be if Dan was at work anyway and having soup for supper (soft foods only)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

YAY! Glad Dan's surgery went well. Hugs from Gunner and me. Enjoy your day with "the boys".


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Dan is ok...and remembers nothing  We know we are getting old when the doctor looks 12 !!! Not fair...I remember thinking that doctor is cute now I think is he old enough. Have fun with Sharkie and Gunner today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Pics from last night: Sasha, playing with grandaughter Syd but she's not in the pic, & all the grandkids playing with Lil People. Colin's the red head, Garrett has the hair and the youngest is Jack who has the buzz cut going on. : )


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What cute grandkids you have...you can never not have fun with lil people!! I love the basket of doggy toys ... poor Sasha and Gunner have nothing to play with!!! 
You can see those little shark teeth on that last picture of Sasha. Very scary !!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pics of your two legged and four legged "kids". Sasha always looks so happy...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The pics are adorable!! How blessed you are to have so many of your grands close by.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, we are blessed. Sure miss the Denver crew though. I really miss seeing them play soccer, football etc.

Sasha obviously LOVED the grands! He had a ball! and wore out fast too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

DRUM ROLL: This morning I walked out of the bathroom, to see Ssah and Gunner lying right next to each other in the bedroom!!!!! It was SO sweet!!!

When I ran to get the camera, of course they followed me! We will get a pic sometime though now we broke the ice!!!
It was mostly a good weekend and Dan had no pain yesterday at all!! He went to work this morning.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You are going to have to start carrying your camera around you house (yes even the bathroom) so we can see your boys being buddies!!! Wonderful news that Dan had no pain at all from the dentist. Have a good day...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You too Janine!! I am feeling better, it was a pretty good weekend. Even with the month anniversary date, it turned out so much better than I thought.
Yesterday Dan had no pain from his extraction so we put solar lights along the path in our backyard for Sasha.
And it is so great the boys are getting along so well. I am so proud of Gunnie!!! It is still bittersweet but I have to remind myself that Selka is watching and so happy for us.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, Glad to hear the Walz's had a GREAT weekend and that Dan's dental fears were for naught.  

LOVE the pics of Sasha and the Grandkids...what a good looking bunch of little guys...and gal. 

I am smiling at the image of Sasha and Gunner laying side by side. Can't wait to see pics. 

Ike's starting another itchy phase. I had him groomed on Friday, without microtek since he does not (I thought) have skin issues that are not food related, but now that he's itching and biting at himself, I'll wish I'd told her to use it. =( So far, it's his thighs and under his tail that are really bothering him. A Tshirt won't help cover those parts. I'm using the microtek spray but he keeps licking it off. Time to pull out the boxers and benadryl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Paula, so sorry for Ike! Maybe another bath with microtek?
Gunnie finally itching and licking less! He is still shedding coat but hopefully it is just undercoat!

It felt good to feel good again and more like myself. I of course still miss Selka so much but last night was the first night in three months I didn't cry myself to sleep. I felt like it (I always think of him so much when I go to sleep) But I made myself think sweet thoughts about him and made myself not cry and plug up my head!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

I am SO GLAD Dan did well and has no pain!!

Would love to see a picture of Sasha and Gunnie laying together-THAT IS MARVELOUS!!!

Your GrandKids and Sasha are SO ADORABLE!!! WOW!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Karen!

I just accidentally gave Gunnie a piece of Sasha's treats! I should have known that would eventually happen! Hope one tiny piece doesn't cause any problems! Think positive!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

When it warms up a little, I'll give him another bath. I think we're expecting a bit of an Indian Summer later this week. Until then, I'll keep him close so he's not licking and biting his way into a bigger issue.

Glad you had good night's sleep, finally.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear about Gunnie and Sasha laying together. Hopefully you will get some pictures. I agree that you need to have your camera with you at all times. I'm finding that out with my boy, Gunner. 

I hope Gunnie doesn't have a problem eating just a small bite of Sasha's treat.

Glad Dan is feeling good and back to work.

Have a wonderful day with "your boys".


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh Deb! i'm so happy to hear all this positive news! Dan doing well, Sasha and Gunnie lying next to each other, you feeling a little more like yourself! It's all so wonderful! I am smiling for you... as I'm sure Selka is doing too. Can't wait for more pics of the boys!!! 

Hugs and love!
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course today when we were siting out in this beautiful fall day I left my camera in the house! Gunnie and Sasha were lying together, both rolled in the leaves, and Gunnie had a ball that Sasha wanted to play with so he had his butt in the air, jumping around by Gunnie's face. Gunnie gave him a little growly warning and he ran over to me. It was actually funny because I knew Gunner was just letting him know it was HIS ball. (Of course he left it in the yard when we came in) I kept thinking Selka is rolling in the leaves in Heaven which got me pretty teary. But it is a gorgeous fall day out there.. think I'll go make some spiced cider. : )


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> DRUM ROLL: This morning I walked out of the bathroom, to see Ssah and Gunner lying right next to each other in the bedroom!!!!! It was SO sweet!!!
> 
> When I ran to get the camera, of course they followed me! We will get a pic sometime though now we broke the ice!!!
> It was mostly a good weekend and Dan had no pain yesterday at all!! He went to work this morning.


Two of my favorite photos of my two were (i) a photo of Barkley sitting put putting his whole body back as far as he could with Toby and his sharp teethy mouth open ready to go for his ears, and (ii) a photo of the two lying down with their heads touching one another, taken later that afternoon. I knew then they were bonded with one another! We used that first photo as our Christmas card, labelling Barkley as Mr. Nice and Toby as Mr. Naughty and the message reading "Whether you've been naughty or nice we wish you a happy Holiday Season". Our vet liked it so much they posted it in the employees break room and for months afterwards whenever we were there someone would come up and ask if the dog was Mr. Naughty or Mr. Nice. 

We tend to collect cameras :uhoh: so we keep one in each of our main rooms to capture moments if we possibly can.

I'm glad Dan was pain free! Hooray!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That Christmas Card sounds so darling. Our vet has Selka and Gunner's pics in both their waiting room and in their office area. I get very teary when I see it now.

I'd love to get a good pic of the boys for Christmas cards. I always sent out cards with pics of Selka and Gunner so that will feel weird this year. I am sure the same for you.

Each new season he isn't here will be an adjustment but I also can enjoy Sasha's delight in all the weather changes! He wa staring at the leaves falling today, chasing them. Just wait for snow!!! (and believe me! I CAN wait!)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

DEB!!! Really, two missed photo opportunities in one day!! What are we going to do with you!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I promise! Next time I will have the camera!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I'm sure a little piece of Sasha's treat won't hurt Gunnie.

You know how they have those cords you wear around your neck to attach your glasses, well I think you need to buy one for the camera!!

Just Kidding!! Do you have a cell phone that has a camera in it?
If so, put it in your pocket when you take the boys out.
I can't wait to see how SASHA AND TONKA like the snow and also we are wondering how Tonka is going to like our fireplace-Smooch loves it-Snobear got afraid when the wood crackled.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> That Christmas Card sounds so darling. Our vet has Selka and Gunner's pics in both their waiting room and in their office area. I get very teary when I see it now.
> 
> I'd love to get a good pic of the boys for Christmas cards. I always sent out cards with pics of Selka and Gunner so that will feel weird this year. I am sure the same for you.
> 
> Each new season he isn't here will be an adjustment but I also can enjoy Sasha's delight in all the weather changes! He wa staring at the leaves falling today, chasing them. Just wait for snow!!! (and believe me! I CAN wait!)


I'm going through the same quandry re: holiday cards. Every Christmas I give out calendars with my dogs' photos to a few of my dog loving friends. This year I finally have the perfect snow photos of the dogs from the big Dallas Blizzard of '10...where it snowed 12.5 inches and we were out of power for 3 days. The best one is one of Barkley. Do I go ahead and use it in memory of him, or do I just select 12 photos of Toby? Barkley's still very much in my heart (always will be too) and I'm leaning towards using it, but don't want to make others uncomfortable. Of course I have the same issues with the Christmas cards. 

We need a video of Sasha chasing the leaves!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like you had a fun day with the boys in the yard playing in the leaves. I took Gunner to a park with my vet and her Golden and they had fun. I didn't get as many pictures as I wanted to of them. I'll post them later.

I always took pictures of my bridge girl for Christmas cards and did the same for Gunner. You can see them in my albums on here.

I hope you have a good night. Hugs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm going through the same quandry re: holiday cards. Every Christmas I give out calendars with my dogs' photos to a few of my dog loving friends. This year I finally have the perfect snow photos of the dogs from the big Dallas Blizzard of '10...where it snowed 12.5 inches and we were out of power for 3 days. The best one is one of Barkley. Do I go ahead and use it in memory of him, or do I just select 12 photos of Toby? Barkley's still very much in my heart (always will be too) and I'm leaning towards using it, but don't want to make others uncomfortable. Of course I have the same issues with the Christmas cards.
> 
> We need a video of Sasha chasing the leaves!


I personally think anyone special enough to receive a card or calendar of your boys would be special enough to hold them close in their heart too.
Yes it would be bittersweet, but Christmas to me is about Family and I know for sure that both Barkley and Selka are "family".


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm going through the same quandry re: holiday cards. Every Christmas I give out calendars with my dogs' photos to a few of my dog loving friends. This year I finally have the perfect snow photos of the dogs from the big Dallas Blizzard of '10...where it snowed 12.5 inches and we were out of power for 3 days. The best one is one of Barkley. Do I go ahead and use it in memory of him, or do I just select 12 photos of Toby? Barkley's still very much in my heart (always will be too) and I'm leaning towards using it, but don't want to make others uncomfortable. Of course I have the same issues with the Christmas cards.
> 
> We need a video of Sasha chasing the leaves!


 
I would definitely use it. It's a sweet remembrance of your boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I had thought about the calendar also. I don't know if I can take staring at photos of Selka for a month on a calendar. It is probably too soon now, may be different months from now , I don't know. I cry every time I pass his photos in the house. Today I watched his video. It is so beautiful but I just sob through the entire thing.

Here are my boys together this evening. : )


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cute photo of the boys!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW! Two beautiful, handsome boys.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The picture made me think of my human kids when they were little...Gunner saying "mom he is touching me"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb,

That pic is SO CUTE! Gunner looks as happy as Sasha. I think they are going to be inseparable buddies very very soon. I hope last night was another good night for Sasha. 

Looking forward to seeing more pics today. Maybe some leaf action?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Your boys sure looked happy. I'm happy they are doing so well together. Hope you have a great day with your guys. Hugs...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cute pic, Deb....Gunner might even be smiling (just a lil)......Sasha has some beautiful fur & coloring....:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks all. Gunnie allows Sasha to lick his face and smell him now, which is a BIG deal for Gun!!! They have been lying together alot now and is just so sweet to see Sasha follow his big brother. I am sure Selka is smiling.
Sasha is not afraid to go in the back now with the garden lights and especially if big bro Gunnie goes out too!

He has been going to the door to go potty too! No peeing in the house at all for two days! YAY!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Sounds like Gunnie and Sasha have bonded-I'm sure Selka had his paws in this! That is so sweet that Gunnie is letting Sasha lick his face and that Gunnie is Sasha's protector going outside!!

When we lost Snobear, Smooch did not want to go out alone, so I used to take her out on the leash.

Great News about no potty accidents and Tonka has been VERY GOOD, TOO!!

Great picture of Gunnie and Sasha!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka always licked Gunnie's face and ears so I am sure he misses it. : ( Selka always mothered him. He was the "baby" for SEVEN years!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Isn't it cute Deb, when the big grumps take to such little guys? I was so worried about introducing Ty to Parker but he is just so gentle with him. He still gets a little freaked out over Ty's morning exuberance, as if to say "hey, let's not be _quite_ so friendly so early in the morning!"
So glad they are doing so well!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Chris, I just think Ty is SO adorable. It will be so fun to watch he and Sasha grow up!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Puppies are just sooo much fun, so entertaining, (especially after they get housebroke). I took Parker and Ty in the backyard yesterday while I read and Ty would wander off checking things out when all of a sudden he would get a case of the zoomies and you could just hear the thunder of his little feet coming at you. Parker would just stand and look at him, and then at me, as though Ty was nuts. Like he never did such antics.
Of all my dogs Parker was my biggest fear, and yet after the initial shock of bringing a new one home he is actually the best one!


----------

